

Ask HN: board control after series A? - petervandijck

See http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paulgraham.com&#x2F;control.html, from 2010<p>How common is it now (3 years later) for founders to keep control of their company (of their board) after a series A?
======
dawson
I think it depends on what you mean by keep control? I'm still the majority
shareholder, however, much of it will come down to the terms in the
shareholder agreement (such as [investor] consent matters etc.).

